# SR22 Sighting adjustment issues



## bkdexter79 (Feb 20, 2013)

I purchased a new SR22 last month and put it on layaway. I came back a week later to shoot it at the range, and immediately noticed I was firing way off target. I had to aim at the far right edge of the target to hit center. 
I adjusted the sight as far right as it will go, but I still have to aim off target.

I adjusted the elevation just fine. Does this sound normal? Should I consider sending the gun to Ruger for adjustment or repair?

Thanks...

Bruce.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you shot the gun from a rest and at what distance were you shooting?


----------



## bkdexter79 (Feb 20, 2013)

No, I' haven't shot from a rest. Distance was 25 ft.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You're shooting at the range that is co-located where you bought the gun?

If so, have an employee try it out. If they have a range. AT 25 FEET, not yards you have an issue with the gun but if you're a new shooter or even a new pistol shooter you need to remove yourself from the equation before adjusting on the gun etc.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto on VA's recommendation, bench it, sandbag it, and the ultimate would be a ransom rest. You may have too much finger on the trigger as well which may be pulling your shots right if you're right handed. First digit on the trigger and pull straight to the rear while maintaining the sight picture.:watching:


----------

